# eclipse is broken



## D-FENS (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi, I have noticed for some time that the java/eclipse 4.6 is broken due to expiring dependencies (webkit-gtk2 and webkit-gtk3).
Is there a hope for a newer version, or will the port expire end of April 2019?

I found a bugzilla ticket with an updated port for eclipse 4.11 and I am currently trying it out. https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=236792
Does anyone have an idea if this is going to be implemented in the official port?

This is becoming a kind of blocker for me, because I can't upgrade my packages. The upgrade wants to remove eclipse


----------



## badbrain (Apr 6, 2019)

Freebsd is the only BSD has eclipse 4. Other BSD only have up to ver 3. Very sad if we get stuck again.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 6, 2019)

See PR 236792. Update to 4.11 (has webkit2-gtk3).


----------

